# ocean master 10' surf casting rod



## scout04 (Aug 6, 2009)

5'10" muscular build - have an ocean master 10' surf casting rod with a 4/0 senator reel on it for surf casting - the butt of the rod feels a bit long - would like to know options/ideas on possibly cutting off a few inches of butt section of rod and replacing factory butt cap with gimball type butt with rubber cap to fit over when not used in a fighting belt - does this idea make any sense ?


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Sure if the grip is too long for you cut it back Then you can call it custom


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Don't Cut It!!*

A long butt gives you leverage to toss a large bait. I am about your size and likely a lot older (61) and throw an OM 12 heavy with a 4/0 wide. I have the original butt length and actually could use a bit more length. I like a good 30-32 inches for butt length on surf rigs. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i keep it the way it is.
with a long butt, you dont need a fighting belt or gimbal..


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I wouldn't cut it either*

I don't have the 10'; but do have a few OM 12' and find the butt length just fine.

But either way the rod is yours and you fish with it; so if you feel like you need to hack off a inch or 2, hack away.

What are you catching with a 10' that you need a fighting belt? Never used one; I usually place the butt just above my knee cap when fighting a fish. When checking bait I just stick it between the legs.


----------



## scout04 (Aug 6, 2009)

*om*

What are you catching with a 10' that you need a fighting belt? Never used one; I usually place the butt just above my knee cap when fighting a fish. When checking bait I just stick it between the legs.[/QUOTE]

Sharks on casted baits.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

I am about the same height as you and have 2 OM 10' rods and don't feel the need to change them but we all have different arm lengths etc. It's your rod if you think you need to cut it by all means do so


----------

